# SBB to Apple: You stole our clock!



## IBNobody (Sep 22, 2012)

http://www.timeslive...ng-iconic-clock

It looks like the Swiss Railway operator SBB is going to sue Apple because Apple stole their clock and stuffed it into iOS6. SBB has a design patent on the clock design.

Design patents work both ways, Apple. You can't sue over rounded rectangles and then steal someone else's iconic design.

SBB's Clock


Spoiler












Apple's Clock


Spoiler


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Apple: WE STEAL EVERYTHING FROM OTHERS BUT THEY CAN'T STEAL FROM US!!!! XD


----------



## Sterling (Sep 22, 2012)

I think we all know what time it is...


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 22, 2012)

Defense Lawyer: Keeps his client off Death Row by proving his innocence
Defense Lawyer: Saves a man from being separated from his family for life by proving he was framed
Defense Lawyer for Apple: Tries to prove they didn't steal a clock design...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 22, 2012)

IBNobody said:


> Design patents work both ways, Apple. You can't sue over rounded rectangles and then steal someone else's iconic design.



Yeah...That's pretty much all that needs to be said.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm not sure clock designs can be considered "iconic" unless they're 16 storeys tall and in the middle of London.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 22, 2012)

Possible situations, in order.

1 - Apple changes the clock design to avoid the problem and not have to pay anything external.

2 - It goes to court and either Apple is forced to change, or it's ruled that iDevices are not a competing device to the railroad company, and this will come as a shock to Apple because "not a competing company" is a concept they don't understand.  Court therefore takes five weeks since they need to explain the concept.

3 - Apple makes an agreement with the company to pay them licensing fees, as the company is requesting.  A day later, plasma will rain from the sky as it will turn out the Mayans were right, and we'll flee the planet and go into the arms of our new space-ape alien overlords for protection.


----------



## Flame (Sep 22, 2012)

I hope apple lose for...






in a lawsuit.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Sep 22, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Possible situations, in order.
> 
> *1 - Apple sues back and miraculously wins. Apple fanboys gather and obliterate SBB with iPitchfork*
> 
> ...



Who knows? XD


----------



## lokomelo (Sep 22, 2012)

I did a quick bit of research here, and Mondaine is the manufacturer, and the Swiss rail is a customer of their product. Why the hell a customer can fill a lawsuit? This news sound one of many fake anti-apple news that websites are using to get more "shares" and "likes".

Fake news like that one for example: http://techspy.com/news/1069640/samsung-pays-apple-1-billion-sending-30-trucks-full-of-5-cents-coins


----------



## Rydian (Sep 22, 2012)

lokomelo said:


> I did a quick bit of research here, and Mondaine is the manufacturer, and the Swiss rail is a customer of their product. Why the hell a customer can fill a lawsuit?


It says they're requesting licensing fees so it's likely they're the holder of the IP, and they just hire a manufacturing company to product the physical displays.

Kind of like how Foxconn and such produce lots of the internal parts for Apple devices.



lokomelo said:


> This news sound one of many fake anti-apple news that websites are using to get more &quot;shares&quot; and &quot;likes&quot;.
> 
> Fake news like that one for example: http://techspy.com/news/1069640/samsung-pays-apple-1-billion-sending-30-trucks-full-of-5-cents-coins


In that case a comedy "news" site put it up and other sites thought it was real.

You know, like how sometimes "news" from The Onion is reported as real by other sites that don't realize it.
https://www.google.com/search?q=the+onion+news+thought+real
(Tons of examples there.)


----------



## Gahars (Sep 22, 2012)

All this fuss over a clock?

This will be one court case to _watch_.


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 22, 2012)

I wonder if Apple have got the hint yet?


----------



## Arras (Sep 22, 2012)

That does look extremely similar. Hell, even the weird red hand with the ball at the end is the same.


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 22, 2012)

This seems like something which could have been a mistake on a designer's part.
Apple will settle out of court or strike some kind of deal, make a quick update to iOS rectifying this and there's no damage done.


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 22, 2012)

Arras said:


> That does look extremely similar. Hell, even the weird red hand with the ball at the end is the same.


Yeah, it's so close it could lead to customer confusion! And we all know how much Apple hates that!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 22, 2012)

this time appl$ have gone too far the gears are finally turning and someone has to stop them it seems these guys have the upper hand and it's cause for alarm

- beat that


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 22, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> this time appl$ have gone too far the gears are finally turning and someone has to stop them it seems these guys have the upper hand and it's cause for alarm
> 
> - beat that



Any *time*, and day!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 22, 2012)

Jamstruth said:


> Apple will settle out of court or strike some kind of deal, make a quick update to iOS rectifying this and there's no damage done.


or sue them back and claim they came up with the idea than bribe the judge and get away with it yet again.


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 22, 2012)

I guess you could say Apple's time...
(•_•)​( •_•)>⌐■-■​(⌐■_■)​...Is up​


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 22, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> > Apple will settle out of court or strike some kind of deal, make a quick update to iOS rectifying this and there's no damage done.
> ...


Yeah probably not.
I'm getting sick of the "YEAH! FUCK APPLE!! THEY'RE DICKS!!" mentality. When faced with something like this Apple is going to try and settle out of court. Its not a case of protecting their property or an integral part of their OS. Its about the design of a clock which they probably assumed had enough widespread use that any Design Patent is essentially void. The clock design is definitely recognisable to me but I can't think where from.


----------



## ferofax (Sep 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'm not sure clock designs can be considered "iconic" unless they're 16 storeys tall and in the middle of London.


DOESN'T MATTER, IT'S PATENTED.

Isn't that what Apple's been banking on, that they patented stuff first? Well, this time, that red seconds hand with the rounded end looks too similar to a patented design. I mean, I understand red seconds hand, but to have a round shape at the posterior end of the seconds hand? DOESN'T MATTER, IT'S PATENTED.

If this doesn't stick when rounded corners did, then somethings definitely wrong with the patent system (which definitely favors who can pay more).




Jamstruth said:


> Yeah probably not.
> I'm getting sick of the "YEAH! FUCK APPLE!! THEY'RE DICKS!!" mentality. When faced with something like this Apple is going to try and settle out of court. Its not a case of protecting their property or an integral part of their OS. Its about the design of a clock which they probably assumed had enough widespread use that any Design Patent is essentially void. The clock design is definitely recognisable to me but I can't think where from.


So it's okay for Apple to claim "mainstream use" on something they obviously did NOT DO FIRST, but still okay for them to claim the opposite on something mainstream like rounded corners?
Rounded corners are definitely recognizable to me, but I can't think where from.

Oh, yeah. Furnitures.

Does that count?

Also, it really shouldn't matter if one thing is used mainstream or not... if it's patented, it's sue-able, it's just a matter of whether the concerned party would sue or not (or whether they'd be settled out of court or not).

I'm afraid no argument in favor of Apple is valid here. If Apple wins a sue over this, then your patent system is definitely flawed, and favors the money over the righteous.


----------



## Smuff (Sep 22, 2012)

You reap what you sow. Quite frankly Apple should be ashamed of themselves over this "rounded corner" bollocks. Lost all respect for them now. Instead of devoting their energies to innovating and producing first rate kit as they used to claim, they're now merely shovelling out third rate crap while trying to obliterate the competition through the courts in true "America! Fuck Yeah!" fashion.
(Cnuts)


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 22, 2012)

SmuffTheMagicDragon said:


> You reap what you sow. Quite frankly Apple should be ashamed of themselves over this "rounded corner" bollocks. Lost all respect for them now. Instead of devoting their energies to innovating and producing first rate kit as they used to claim, they're now merely shovelling out third rate crap while trying to obliterate the competition through the courts in true "America! Fuck Yeah!" fashion.
> (Cnuts)


But they are innovating. Just look at the iPhone 5!!


----------



## porkiewpyne (Sep 22, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> But they are innovating. Just look at the iPhone 5!!


But then again, certain parties may sue them for copying their idea of extension..... particularly those in the business of ..er.. (supposedly) elongating family jewels.

Ok fine that was a bad attempt at a joke. :\ Really should get sleep


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 22, 2012)

Rydian said:


> You know, like how sometimes "news" from The Onion is reported as real by other sites that don't realize it.
> https://www.google.c...ws+thought+real
> (Tons of examples there.)


One such example was a post on this site in the Neil Armstrong thread...


----------



## Rizsparky (Sep 22, 2012)

Sweet sweet karma!


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 22, 2012)

Gahars said:


> All this fuss over a clock?
> 
> This will be one court case to _watch_.


I guess we'll see the resolution of this dispute _in due time..._
The_ clock_ is _ticking_ for Apple...
For whom _the alarm clock tolls?_


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 23, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> SmuffTheMagicDragon said:
> 
> 
> > You reap what you sow. Quite frankly Apple should be ashamed of themselves over this "rounded corner" bollocks. Lost all respect for them now. Instead of devoting their energies to innovating and producing first rate kit as they used to claim, they're now merely shovelling out third rate crap while trying to obliterate the competition through the courts in true "America! Fuck Yeah!" fashion.
> ...


So stealing old features of Android and saying how "new" they are is innovating now, okay...I guess someone has been living in the dark ages.


----------



## C-Kronos (Sep 23, 2012)

Awesome, a bunch of anti-Apple comments, and clock/time related puns.. Yeah, this thread is totally going to end up being nice and constructive, lol..

Note: Just my view on the thread itself, I'm as anti-Apple as you can get; not to mention, the iPhone 5 has to be one of the least impressive iPhones to date. I'm quite happy with the Samsung Galaxy line of phones, and I plan on picking up the latest whenever I can since I'm due for an upgrade and my phone is getting to be horridly outdated; it's a Galaxy S Vibrant, it works just fine, I just wish it had a bit more power for some games.. Not to mention, the lack of proper updates for the Vibrant has annoyed the hell out of me.

As far as I'm aware, you can run newer versions of Android on the SGH-T959, but they're not all that stable as there hasn't been an official release past 2.2.. Oh well, Bionix-v 1.3.1 from Team Whiskey is a pretty good custom ROM for my phone, it's good in terms of performance and more efficient battery life; it's a shame that Team Whiskey doesn't seem to be active anymore though.. Oh well, I guess my phone is fine for the time being, I'm more interested in investing money in other places of interest, lol.. I don't see much of a point in shelling out a ton of money for a phone, when I can put that money towards a better car, computer parts, better electrical equipment, etc.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 23, 2012)

C-Kronos said:


> Awesome, a bunch of anti-Apple comments, and clock/time related puns.. Yeah, this thread is totally going to end up being nice and constructive, lol..


Anti crapple comments are constructive, it makes people think of a creative way to show how much they hate apple.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 23, 2012)

The way I see it, if Apple is allowed to sue grocery stores for using an apple as their logo, train stations are entirely entitled to sue Apple for using their design of clocks. Now, I'm usually the person who says "we ought to be better than them", but sometimes a lawsuit bully needs to be bullied to see that their ways are wrong.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 23, 2012)

Wouldn't it be funny if the guy who noticed this and decided to sue was looking at pics of the clock on his Samsung phone?


----------



## Janthran (Sep 23, 2012)

I actually laughed out loud. Hard.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh WOW

Another Apple hate thread. Why am I not surprised. 

Stay classy, GBATemp.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Oh WOW
> 
> Another Apple hate thread. Why am I not surprised.
> 
> Stay classy, GBATemp.


One might get the impression that not all people support Apple's way of doing business. What a shocker!


----------



## CCNaru (Sep 23, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Oh WOW
> 
> Another Apple hate thread. Why am I not surprised.
> 
> Stay classy, GBATemp.



y u mad tho


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 23, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Oh WOW
> 
> Another Apple hate thread. Why am I not surprised.
> 
> Stay classy, GBATemp.


Right, let's all love the schoolyard bully who first steals your toys and then sues you for having them first.


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 23, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > SmuffTheMagicDragon said:
> ...


Damn, I forgot how hard it is to display sarcasm over internet forums. Anyone with open eyes can see that Apple has been lackluster as of lately, and when they sued Samsung, everybody realized just how greedy they are. Of course Apple is going to steal from Android, it is what people like and day by day Android phones are increasing in sales.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 23, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > triassic911 said:
> ...


Well apparently not everyone since it amazes me some people support the bully and buys their products. Still who can like them at all now after reading this http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/09/22/apple-seeking-707-million-more-in-damages-on-top-of-the-1-billion-it-already-won-against-samsung/


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 23, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Well apparently not everyone since it amazes me some people support the bully and buys their products. Still who can like them at all now after reading this http://www.androidpo...gainst-samsung/


iDevices are a go-to line of products for people who want to buy a computer/smartphone/tablet/media player and don't know anything about them - that's how Apple's advertisements are designed, haven't you noticed? They present their products as "hip" and "cool", showing features everybody's seen before in such a light that they seem brand-new and innovative. The advert that makes me facepalm every single time is the iPhone 4S's camera ad.

[yt]0rvyp4KzShA[/yt]

Yep, an 8 megapixel camera with poor optics is truly the only camera anyone will ever need. Now, this ad is screened in Poland to this day and it makes me cringe. How can they imply that a phone can be a replacement of an actual digital camera is beyond me.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 23, 2012)

Modern phone cameras aren't that bad, actually.  Hell, they're often better than normal cameras from ~2008 or so.


----------



## Veho (Sep 23, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> How can they imply that a phone can be a replacement of an actual digital camera is beyond me.


Samsung accepts your challenge. 







 


EDIT: It seems the Galaxy Camera one can't make phone calls natively. So here's another one:


----------



## pasc (Sep 23, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Defense Lawyer: Keeps his client off Death Row by proving his innocence
> Defense Lawyer: Saves a man from being separated from his family for life by proving he was framed
> Defense Lawyer for Apple: Tries to prove they didn't steal a clock design...



phoenix disapproves lol

These patent wars are starting to become boring...


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 23, 2012)

pasc said:


> These patent wars are starting to become boring...


All of us normal sane human beings are sick of it but since crapple aren't going to stop bullying everyone until they have control over everything on earth it's something that has to be said.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 23, 2012)

Apple solution = Buy the company that made the clock.


----------



## pasc (Sep 23, 2012)

Its not just them being crazy about it... they just seem to have the most patents... I had a picture showing who sues who... ah, right, here it is:


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 23, 2012)

Veho said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > How can they imply that a phone can be a replacement of an actual digital camera is beyond me.
> ...



Just thought I might post this just because it's neat and the camera kinda looks like a cell phone.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDIZImKrhg8


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 23, 2012)

@pasc

Seems like apple just easily get attention easy for every lawsuit because they are such a big company with both huge number of haters and fans.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 23, 2012)

Hory Shet its a clock get over it lol


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 23, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Hory Shet its a clock get over it lol


Same could be said about apple man. 
HOLY SHIT! IT'S A GROCERY STORE SPORTING A FRUIT LOGO.
Us: Get over it apple. 
'Nuff said.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 23, 2012)

Veho said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > How can they imply that a phone can be a replacement of an actual digital camera is beyond me.
> ...


Not that I want to be cought in a "Samsung vs. Apple" argument, but do note that "Galaxy Cameras" actually do have _camera optics _and a _camera-like build._ The iPhone has a plain-old smartphone camera.


----------



## Smuff (Sep 23, 2012)

I think most of the problem is the fucking near religious fervour with which the Apple fans greet every announcement from the Secret Undersea Volcano Headquarters.
It's beyond retarded and really quite scary. None of the other fanboys (Sony, Micro$oft or Nintendo for example) come close.

Apple is becoming a cult.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 23, 2012)

SmuffTheMagicDragon said:


> Apple is becoming a cult.


CNN actually reported on a fun little study that shows as much.
http://articles.cnn.com/2011-05-19/tech/apple.religion_1_apple-store-apple-employees-brains?_s=PM:TECH


----------



## iFish (Sep 23, 2012)

Why is this lawsuit relevant to anything? It's not like Apple is saying they invented the clock design. They'll likely just pay for the rights to use it, or settle. It's not realyl a big deal.

Calm the fuck down, guys


----------



## Minox (Sep 23, 2012)

iFish said:


> Why is this lawsuit relevant to anything? It's not like Apple is saying they invented the clock design. They'll likely just pay for the rights to use it, or settle. It's not realyl a big deal.
> 
> Calm the fuck down, guys


It's relevant because they're suing for "design patents" while they themselves infringe on "design patents".

All in all I find "design patents" to be a complete utter joke though, they should never have been granted.


----------



## iFish (Sep 23, 2012)

Minox said:


> iFish said:
> 
> 
> > Why is this lawsuit relevant to anything? It's not like Apple is saying they invented the clock design. They'll likely just pay for the rights to use it, or settle. It's not realyl a big deal.
> ...


I agree, they are a joke. I think software patents in general shouldn't be granted. 
But still, I'd see why it's relevant if it were another software company, but this will likely have no outcome that's substantial.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 23, 2012)

Normally I would roll my eyes and tell SBB to get over it, but since this is Apple, I say  serves them right if they get in trouble over this, considering how much time they've spent suing other companies over even more ridiculous things.


----------



## nando (Sep 23, 2012)

SmuffTheMagicDragon said:


> I think most of the problem is the fucking near religious fervour with which the Apple fans greet every announcement from the Secret Undersea Volcano Headquarters.
> It's beyond retarded and really quite scary. None of the other fanboys (Sony, Micro$oft or Nintendo for example) come close.
> 
> Apple is becoming a cult.



Kinda like apple haters are becoming cult. You guys are on apple like flies on shit. I'm an apple fanboy and I don't even care as much as you people do. And fyi. Pretty much the whole financial world awaits for apple announcements not just fanboys'

Infact I get most of my news from this site's attention to apple details. I'm waiting for anti apple songs to be composed. Maybe an anti apple uniform and maybe a burning basket of apples in my lawn.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 23, 2012)

nando said:


> SmuffTheMagicDragon said:
> 
> 
> > I think most of the problem is the fucking near religious fervour with which the Apple fans greet every announcement from the Secret Undersea Volcano Headquarters.
> ...


I think both sides need to chill. The whole "apple is a cult" is as ridiculous as accusing fanboys/anti-fanboys of ANY product/company of being like a cult (and I'm speaking as an anti-Apple Android fanboy myself). The things listed in that supposed "study" on Apple as a cult (which I find to be completely ridiculous) are things that can be true of ANY community of fanboys, regardless what they're fanboys of.

In other words, stop it. You're all just making yourselves look like idiots.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 23, 2012)

I think the Apple is a cult thing is a little too far. That's just...stupid. I don't like the way Apple does it's business or anything, but I wouldn't say their fanboys are a "cult". I still think they're generally annoying as fuck, but all fanboys are. 

That said, I'm sure Apple would just pay a license fee or maybe just change the clock, it's not like it's super important or that hard to do.


----------



## Veho (Sep 23, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Not that I want to be cought in a "Samsung vs. Apple" argument, but do note that "Galaxy Cameras" actually do have _camera optics _and a _camera-like build._ The iPhone has a plain-old smartphone camera.


Well you should have been more clear   

I don't want to touch that argument with a ten foot pole either, I just wanted an example of a phone with a decent camera, and that model just happened to be the first that came to mind. Nokia had some pretty good cameras, and Sony Ericsson's Cyber-shot line was pretty good. While it's true that an average phone is still way inferior to an average digital camera, your post was just too open to overkill (mis)interpretation to just let slide


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 23, 2012)

Veho said:


> Well you should have been more clear
> 
> I don't want to touch that argument with a ten foot pole either, I just wanted an example of a phone with a decent camera, and that model just happened to be the first that came to mind. Nokia had some pretty good cameras, and Sony Ericsson's Cyber-shot line was pretty good. While it's true that an average phone is still way inferior to an average digital camera, your post was just too open to overkill (mis)interpretation to just let slide


Well then, to be perfectly clear about this and avoid any overkill further misinterpretation, I implied that regardless of how many "megapixels" a camera matrix "has", the small physical size of the matrix and the lack of proper optics on *most* cellphone and smartphone-mounted cameras, coupled with the lack of any optical zoom capability or a poor one, makes them inferior to most digital cameras, regardless of whether the phone has some photo editing software built-in or not. How's that?


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 24, 2012)

nando said:


> SmuffTheMagicDragon said:
> 
> 
> > I think most of the problem is the fucking near religious fervour with which the Apple fans greet every announcement from the Secret Undersea Volcano Headquarters.
> ...


So being anti apple is bad now?

Because apparently it's a good thing to support the corporate bully who likes to steal things from others and then sues them for inventing it first, yes it must be nice to support the people who love to bully everyone because bullying is reasonable when your part of its icult.


----------



## Ultymoo (Sep 24, 2012)

> I think we all know what time it is...



...Tool Time?


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 25, 2012)

Apple is now in talks with SBB to resolve this issue.


----------



## Smuff (Sep 25, 2012)

/watches the Simpsons episode spoofing the Apple Cult thing and chuckles

PS. The only things I truly hate in life (having a little more experience of it than most of you  ) are bullies and hypocrites. I personally couldn't give a rat's ass about "this brand" vs "that brand". Just in case anyone thought I was being the world's oldest fanboy (fangrandad ?)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 26, 2012)

The problem is, Apple comes under both labels of bully and hypocrite, particularly regarding their numerous lawsuits based on generic features and their uses of similar practices in turn.


----------

